# Spiridion X Hattie- Attempt #2



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

In my first spawning attempt, Spiri ate all of his eggs, and ate most of them just after he had embraced Hattie. So in total I had about 30 in the nest (which he ended up eating anyway.). If he hadn't eaten them all, I would have had about 50, easily. 

So they're back in the five gallon and within five minutes of putting them both in the tank, Hattie has breeding stripes and Spiridion is already working on a bubblenest. If he eats the eggs this time I will be very angry, to put it rather bluntly.

I didn't get many good pics of Hattie, she's a fast little bugger, and he's constanly in front of her and seems to cover her up whenever I take a picture of her. :| But here are some pics of my lovely Spiri boy looking his best. Hopefully he'll build one of his nice big thick bubblenests soon... 
Sorry for the big pics


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the second and third picture make him look like a rainbow betta lol"


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't use flash XD He's pretty close to one


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hes my favorite out of your bettas!!!! good luck and have happy fry i cant wait to see what is to come in the long run!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! I hope so


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't wait to get some pictures from this spawn again. I hope you have better luck this time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

me too!!!

im going to start my own betta breeding over again, but we start school on the 8th and school is going to mess with my breeding. also it will take up at least five months if i have a successful spawn.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both 
Good luck, BL2033! I start school tomorrow and I'll have a lot to do... ugh...


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck, your pair is gorgeous!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! 

I have a question- He's decided to build his nest in a different location. It's among the plants. When Hattie's eggs drop will he be able to pick them up and find them?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Thank you both
> Good luck, BL2033! I start school tomorrow and I'll have a lot to do... ugh...


yupp just dont forget to squeeze in some time of the day to come on here and give us some updates!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i just cant get enough of spiri in your avatar!!! that looks so awesome!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright  That was probably a stupid question, I just wanted to make sure... and I removed the cup he was building in and left the one near the glass (he had built a bit in both. There were two cups in there.) 

Lol thank you! I think I might change it to one of the pics I posted though.  I'll be releasing them... Thursday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

how long have you conditioned them?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

In total? I've conditioned them two and a half days for the second attempt, so in total seventeen days.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm, are you sure you shouldn't have competely re-started the conditioning and done it for 2 weeks?

But anyways, I'm so excited, keep us posted!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I was told to recondition them again for 2-3 days, I believe. (Maybe it was 3, but 2 and a half won't make much of a difference.) I conditioned them once I took Spiri out, and they were still in the breeding mood then. 

Edit- yes, it was three. But I'm sure half a day won't really matter that much  They're quite ready to breed even now.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey.. hey.... GOOD LUCK ^_^

You've got me interested in breeding o_o Curse you.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

lol ty CR  

Well, you did say your mom would let you, so... :hmm:  I'm excited for you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

good luck also good job!!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I was told to recondition them again for 2-3 days, I believe. (Maybe it was 3, but 2 and a half won't make much of a difference.) I conditioned them once I took Spiri out, and they were still in the breeding mood then.
> 
> Edit- yes, it was three. But I'm sure half a day won't really matter that much  They're quite ready to breed even now.


I think you misunderstood who ever advised that. Hattie was badly beaten up so you should rest her for 1 - 2 weeks. Perhaps Spiri can be spawned again since he is the bully (unless he's out of "juice". lol). But because he ate the eggs, you should rest him too. He might ... "oooh great treat again".


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it was Oldfishlady and she had many successful spawns so maybe she just told her to try again and maybe OFL thinks it will be a successful spawn this time? 

Who knows.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

> Oh noooo......that happens......If he is not tending the nest that is a sure sign, but I agree, give him another day and then I would re-condition both for at least 3 days and try again
> 
> All kind of thing can happen when you spawn, even when it fails the first time...try again and again....you never know..third time may be the charm...lol
> I give the breeders, *more the female* than the male *at least* 3 days between spawns *and since she is a bit beat up you may want to use a different female to give her 1-2 weeks to recover with good food and lots of fresh clean water.*...


This is the post you are referring to, isn't it?
Yes OFL gives a 3 day interval to her breeders, but her breeders aren't badly hurt like Hattie. And OFL suggests that a different female be used so Hattie has 1-2 weeks to recover.

I'm only concerned about Hattie's condition. It's up to BS.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree with indjo are you sure Hattie can take more?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Indjo is correct; that was a mistake on my part. 

I've been considering it actually. I am quite sure Hattie will be fine, of course she will aquire a few nips. Her fins are growing back already and she isn't as bad as she was before; I'm still thinking it over. I was thinking it over from the beginning of when I was thinking about breeding them again, but... I still have to consider it and I am considering it. I hope I don't come across as irrepsponsible; I love my bettas. They're like my children :shock: and I do know their limits.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Spri has coloured up so much since you bought him! Hes looking good ;D
and good luck on attempt 2  hopefully no one gets hungry


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  I remember when he used to be so pale except for his lipstick 

I think I am going to try a second time. Hattie's fins are doing quite nicely and she's acting normal, so.... I think she could tolerate a bit of nipping...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

... Okay. I'll let you know you have my support, but I think you should give her a few more days to rest, after all, breeding must take a lot out of the pair.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> Indjo is correct; that was a mistake on my part.
> 
> I've been considering it actually. I am quite sure Hattie will be fine, of course she will aquire a few nips. Her fins are growing back already and she isn't as bad as she was before; I'm still thinking it over. I was thinking it over from the beginning of when I was thinking about breeding them again, but... I still have to consider it and I am considering it. I hope I don't come across as irrepsponsible; I love my bettas. They're like my children :shock: and I do know their limits.


 Ya my Red VT female started growing back her fins as soon as she was in her medicated jar. 

I don't breed females again for 17 days after a spawn. One female went into the tank a couple times in shorter time periods but the eggs were either eaten or fry infected by velvet


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll try this one last time and if it doesn't work I'll go for another pair.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good Girl lol!! and im with you on this!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Bahaha. Thank you XD

I let them out. Spiri's chasing Hattie around...  He hasn't built as much on the nest but OFL told me they build later.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck with the spawn! I can't wait to see how it turns out! Fingers crossed that Spiridion doesn't eat the eggs this time!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Cant wait to see what happens! im gonna pm ya


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alrighty  Thank you guys!

Spiri isn't blowing bubbles in his nest like last time. He's just looking around for Hattie. And he was ready too! (Dancing, etc...) ...Is this normal?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Bahaha. Thank you XD
> 
> I let them out. Spiri's chasing Hattie around...  He hasn't built as much on the nest but OFL told me they build later.


Ya" he will later also keep us posted !! and i wish you good luck!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Alrighty  Thank you guys!
> 
> Spiri isn't blowing bubbles in his nest like last time. He's just looking around for Hattie. And he was ready too! (Dancing, etc...) ...Is this normal?


yes "dancing" i guess is normal, bu dancing do you mean body or tail waking? 

Body or tail waching is when he sits in one place and shows off, he is basically swimming in lace and flaring at her!! yest flirting!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When she was in the vase he did that. This time he's just swimming around the tank searching for her. He hasn't worked on the nest. 

Hattie has breeding stripes.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Still he hasn't worked on the nest. It's been... four hours.  He just looks around for her.
They're both ready! I don't understand...

Can no one answer my question?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Juat let them be. Sometimes it takes a week for them to start as long as he's not killing her she'll be fine. One male I bred had just stuck the eggs in a corner of the cup so he dosen't really need the nest.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, I will do that.... I'm hoping by tomorrow morning he'll have built more.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

And yes he did! He's working on a pretty nice one.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow nice!! i have a new CT male and im conditioning them right now. he sees her and she sees him, and he has been blowing up a storm. Its only been a day that im conditioning them and he is already building. Yesterday and today is when i fed them FBS(frozen brine shrimp)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Failure. >.<

I just came home and Hattie was not looking that great (not really torn up, she was panting though) so I took her out.

Onto pair number two...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh :/ That's not good.

Well, which pair do you intend to do next time?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She's not panting anymore, she just seemed a bit tired... O.O

I'm not sure... I'm thinking one of my DBT boys actually... Maybe Damon and Maisie or something. Or Maisie and Lucifer. But I definitely want to breed Maisie. 

I could always try w/ Spiridion


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

So sorry...maybe they just weren't meant to be together.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> So sorry...maybe they just weren't meant to be together.


Well no bettas are meant to be together! lol im just kidding i know what you meant!!

Also BS im sorry for your fail well i hope you do better with the other pair!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! And I hope your current spawn goes successfully!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Thank you! And I hope your current spawn goes successfully!


Thanks BS and the new male has already blowing a bubblenest in his conditioning tank.

And the female is just body waking like crazy!!


----------

